
Physicists doubt bold report of metallic hydrogen - yread
http://www.nature.com/news/physicists-doubt-bold-report-of-metallic-hydrogen-1.21379
======
brudgers
Discussion of paper a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875868)

